# nfs hot pursuit 60fps command !



## tFFMrPink (8. Juli 2014)

huhu ! 

kurz,ich habe mir im sale für 4,97€ das neue nfs mal geholt....

das lief ja von haus aus nur mit den mickrigen 30 fps.aber es gab doch diese command line,um auf zb 60 fps zu stellen...
ICH FINDE DAS NICHT  

kann mir jemand helfen?
danke !!!


----------



## aloha84 (8. Juli 2014)

Das liegt daran das Hot Pursuit keinen 30fps lock hat.


----------



## tFFMrPink (8. Juli 2014)

lol echt.ich dachte das neue hp hatte diesen?! ^^ 
hab es noch nicht gestartet...werds gleich mal mit fraps testen danke


----------



## tFFMrPink (8. Juli 2014)

wtf... das is ja garnicht das "neueste"  
das war ja das rivals mit dem fps lock bei 30 oder?!

hab das eben mal gestartet,...und es erinnert mich irgendwie sehr stark an nen spiel was ich vor jahren mal auf der 360 spielte und wegen der lächerlichen drifterei total ******* fand DDDD

ich wurde um 5€ betrogen xD


----------



## aloha84 (8. Juli 2014)

In meinen Augen ist HP von den letzten NFS das Brauchbarste.
Nur die Cheater im Multiplayer nerven.


----------



## Galford (8. Juli 2014)

tFFMrPink schrieb:


> ich wurde um 5€ betrogen xD



So ein Schwachsinn. Auf Youtube gibt es genug Videos zu HP zu finden, in denen man sieht, dass in HP viel gedriftet wird. Wem das selbst bei einem Spiel für 5 Euro zu viel Aufwand ist, braucht wenigstens nicht so einen Unsinn zu schreiben. Das hilft auch kein xD.

Aber an dem Thread hier erkennt man ja schon, dass man dich nicht zu erst nehmen sollte. Du hättest HP auch mit Fraps starten können, BEVOR du hier den Thread erstellst. Dann hättest du nicht fragen müssen. 

Das hier lief doch nach dem Prinzip: "ich tu erst mal selber rein gar nichts, und lass mir gleich von anderen helfen."


----------



## tFFMrPink (9. Juli 2014)

genau so siehts aus  


das ich allerdings bis zur aufklärung hier tatsächlich davon ausgegangen bin,das es sich um das jene 30fps lock spiel handelt,welches ich schon VOR dem ersten start auf 60fps oder was auch immer tweaken wollte,ist natürlich völlig unwahrscheinlich  
und sicherlich mag es genügend yt oder sonstwo videos geben,die das spiel zeigen,diese habe ich mir aber nicht angesehen.es tut mir schrecklich leid.
denn,ich bin wie anfangs gesagt,vom "30fps lock nfs" ausgegangen,und habe keine weiteren großen untersuchungen vorgenommen.

bis ich es dann eben,NACH klärung welches nfs es überhaupt ist,gestartet hatte,und merkte, "hey,das is ja garnicht der neueste teil...."

all das ist natürlich aber reine fiktion,und deine these ist die richtige.

ich gehe mich jetzt erhängen


----------

